# I've always been scared of them.



## pwoller (May 7, 2012)

Its not an alligator but just as vicious its an alligator gar....really? Thats the most retarded line of the season.


----------



## pwoller (May 7, 2012)

I cant watch it anymore. What a joke. I'm out for ever!


----------



## ShaneLogs (May 7, 2012)

All I could say to my self was, "Those things still exist ?"


----------



## chucker (May 9, 2012)

pwoller said:


> I cant watch it anymore. What a joke. I'm out for ever!



ya!! right!!! so now what are you going to do for a cheap laugh like watching "assmen"..... lol:msp_rolleyes:


----------

